
Data firm boss suspended amid Facebook row - stehat
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-43480048
======
switch007
Why not the source title? ("Cambridge Analytica: Facebook row firm boss
suspended")

------
TaylorGood
What was he really suspended from?
[https://twitter.com/carolecadwalla/status/976199917915033601](https://twitter.com/carolecadwalla/status/976199917915033601)

------
freejulian
Here comes the scapegoating.

~~~
zitterbewegung
Good time to short FB in the short term. Makes me wonder if anyone knew about
this before hand also would have the same idea.

~~~
empath75
zuckerberg has been unloading stock.

~~~
have_faith
source

~~~
amch
[0] [https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/20/zuckerbergs-facebook-
stock-s...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/20/zuckerbergs-facebook-stock-
selling-dwarfs-all-other-insiders.html)

[1] [https://finviz.com/quote.ashx?t=fb](https://finviz.com/quote.ashx?t=fb)
(check "insider trading") towards the bottom half of the page

